# 3 unidentified cichlids



## wpgmike (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image ... 1209960561
http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image ... 1209960790
http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image ... 1209960902
http://www.postyourimage.com/view_image ... 1209960985


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

It's hard to say with the dark photos but I think the first fish is a Copadichromis borleyi Kadango (maturing) the second is a peacock maybe a sunshine and the last one ia a Copadichromis sp. female of some sort.


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

1) no clue....pic not good enough. Unless its the same fish as in pic #2 :-?

2) Maturing Cop. Borleyi (Male)

3) beanschi OR Marlieri Peacock (Male)

4) female Copadichromis Species......you may never know which one.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The first two are both C. borleyi, but since the colors are implossible to see in the darknes, Its hard to sex them (though the first looks male and the second looks female).

The thrid pic is indeed a peacock, as mentioned above, probably Maleri type (Aulonocara stuartgranti species) or a Baenschi type (Aulonocara baenschi or similar species). How big is this fish? They eye seems quite large for the body size for a fish with that much color.

The last pic is either a female or juvenile (of either sex depending on the size). The three dots are indicative of many copadichromis speceis and a couple of other genuses (Otopharynx comes to mind) as well. Though the coloration looks much like my Copadichromis trewavasae as a juvenile.


----------

